# Woody Carrots? What do you do with them?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a whole bunch of woody carrots. I dont know if i just waited to long to pull them or what but i am curious as to my options for using them. I did quarter a bunch of them and cut out the woody core and am canning some glazed carrots with what was left. Hope they turn out ok!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

shred them and make carrot cake jam - 

I also make carrot bread in small quick bread loaves and freeze them - great snack and they keep, we are just now getting to the last of them from last year.


----------

